# Hard Water Spots



## JNovak56 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Claybar the car. yes*

looking for the safest product to remove water stains(by hand)

This should answer your question about claybaring first.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Def try a claybar first


----------



## TekWarren (Aug 24, 2011)

I did a first time wash on our Eco last week and was to lazy to properly dry it. The next day the car looked like total S### from the water spots. I have always fought with this and normally avoid washing at home because of it. I did some quick searching and found some people are putting a filter in line with their garden hose...doh! never crossed my mind. You can find canister type water filters at places like Home Depot. I found a unit that was around $20, $10 for a two pack of filters. I also needed another short section of hose and a couple fittings which all came to around $45 or so. I rigged it all up and hang the canister filter from my hose reel so its not dragging around. This probably won't solve the problem completely but it should help considerably next time having filtered wash/rinse water.


----------



## 0r30 (Sep 25, 2011)

Spray white vinegar on the hard water spots.


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

i use somewater on a microfiber towel and it takes them right off, clay bar is a bit extreme for water spots and you should only use it once a year anyway.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ I agree with Dayoff35. I use to wash my car with well water and this always did the trick. When I washed I just made sure to not allow the water to sit on the car for a long time and had to continually rinse the car as I went around soaping (which was a pain in the butt). Sometimes I had to just rewash an area especially if the body was hot from the sun.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a black Eco and always wash the car before the sun hits my driveway. I am also using unfiltered well water and have never seen a water spot on my car . So I guess the rule is never wash a hot car in the sun and you will be fine. Oh, and drying the car is mandatory!


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> I have a black Eco and always wash the car before the sun hits my driveway. I am also using unfiltered well water and have never seen a water spot on my car . So I guess the rule is never wash a hot car in the sun and you will be fine. Oh, and drying the car is mandatory!


This should be a basic rule! Warm sun will cause waterspots every time. If you do was in the sun work quickly and make sure to dry with an appropriate drying cloth.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

A few years back when the Mr. Clean carwash system was introduced, I recall hearing people say that the filter that you used with the "nozzle" really did a good job keeping your car from water spotting when you rinsed it off. I haven't tried it myself; maybe I should give it a whirl.


----------



## tyguy (Sep 25, 2011)

0r30 was "spot on." A 50/50 mix of white vinegar and distilled water in a spray bottle will remove hard water deposits without abrasives. If you don't want to mix, then you can pick up spot remover at most boat supply shops. Keep in mind that after removing spots, whether it's with clay or a mildly acidic solution like diluted vinegar, then you'll need to wax again.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

BucaMan said:


> A few years back when the Mr. Clean carwash system was introduced, I recall hearing people say that the filter that you used with the "nozzle" really did a good job keeping your car from water spotting when you rinsed it off. I haven't tried it myself; maybe I should give it a whirl.


I can vouche for the Mr. Clean spotless wash as well. Very good product and the filters lasted longer than I expected.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Water spots can still occur even if you don't wash in the sun. And different areas of the country can have weaker/stronger water deposits based on the water source.

Sun dried water spots can/will be more difficult to remove and may require more abrasive techniques.

Always start with the least aggressive approach, and work up until spot(s) are removed.


----------



## TekWarren (Aug 24, 2011)

My setup is based off liking the mr clean spray head (although a bit annoying to use) and what I found on other car forums. The spots come from the "stuff" added to city water systems. I bought one of these just a few weeks ago: Opaq Whole House System GXWH04F-GXWH04F at The Home Depot

I have it setup in line with my garden hose and it hangs of the reel up out of the way. I haven't washed the car again at home with it but I did wash my black Jeep. I noticed the difference right away! It's not 100% going to get rid of water spots but it was so worth the $40 or so I put into the parts. I washed the Jeep without drying it...I always continuously rinse so soap doesn't dry... My jeep looked great even after an hour or two without drying. It actually rained that night and the jeep still looked amazing the next day. I really recommend giving this a try.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Dayhoff35 said:


> i use somewater on a microfiber towel and it takes them right off, clay bar is a bit extreme for water spots and you should only use it once a year anyway.


^^This works well...my "other" hobby of keeping reef aquariums requires the use of de-ionized RO water. I keep a spray bottle of it handy and in the event any spots are evident, a spritz and microfiber does the trick. I wish I could just wash my car with this water, but I only store about 20 gallons, and can only generate about 100 gallons per 24 hours, so that option is off the table.


----------

